# The Best NBA City is....



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=249323

*1. The Spurs and their fans handle winning with class. "Do we overturn cars and start fires when we win a title?" he writes. "No. We celebrate with friends and family, maybe have a margarita on the Riverwalk and turn our focus to next season." 

2. Spurs players don't get into any trouble off the court. "They represent our city with pride and dignity." 

3. The bottom line: "Nothing comes before the Spurs. That's what makes San Antonio the best NBA town." 

I would disagree with any of that if I could. 

I was in San Antonio for a Spurs game this season. The energy from those fans was wonderful -- very positive and yet more intense than you typically get from sports' politest, best-behaved crowds. That arena got loud and, no question, everyone there was glued to the game. 

It impressed me because of how long the Spurs have been winning. The fans haven't gotten spoiled at all. They're still hungry. 

But I'm going to stop here because, let's face it, I'm not saying it half as well as*


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't know about best, but it definitely is one of the best. WE definitely have one of the best crowds, and for such a large, loud crowd, we remain very classy. Unlike a certain city which will go unnamed that cheers players when they get hurt, and boos them when they get up. Real classy!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

WHen Sac-town is winning, they're by far the best!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I don't know about best, but it definitely is one of the best. WE definitely have one of the best crowds, and for such a large, loud crowd, we remain very classy. Unlike a certain city which will go unnamed that cheers players when they get hurt, and boos them when they get up. Real classy!


coughsonicsof2005cough


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I agree, downtown was awesome this year, t-t-t-totally dude


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> I agree, downtown was awesome this year, t-t-t-totally dude


haha I know right, that song was played in every persons car as people ran across the streets with spurs flags..priceless...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> WHen Sac-town is winning, they're by far the best!




I disagree. Portland fans are easily the best fans when their team is decent. Blazermania baby!!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> haha I know right, that song was played in every persons car as people ran across the streets with spurs flags..priceless...


You went downtown too? cool, did you see the truck that said I WITNESSED AN ***-WHOOPIN on the back window?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> You went downtown too? cool, did you see the truck that said I WITNESSED AN ***-WHOOPIN on the back window?


LOL that was my truck!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

really? thats ****in awesome we were right behind u then


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

nah im kidding. I couldn't make it


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

thought so


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I disagree. Portland fans are easily the best fans when their team is decent. Blazermania baby!!!!


blazers are garbage do fans even show up to watch their games. Where is portland?


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> blazers are garbage do fans even show up to watch their games. Where is portland?


Lmao:lol: ownage!!






go spurs!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> blazers are garbage do fans even show up to watch their games. Where is portland?


Care to wander over to the Blazers Forum to make your little remark? 

To help you with your geography question, Portland is in Oregon on the west coast of the United States. Don't confuse it with the Portland that is in the state of Maine.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

G-Force said:


> *Care to wander over to the Blazers Forum to make your little remark? *
> To help you with your geography question, Portland is in Oregon on the west coast of the United States. Don't confuse it with the Portland that is in the state of Maine.


of course he will, whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Care to wander over to the Blazers Forum to make your little remark?
> 
> To help you with your geography question, Portland is in Oregon on the west coast of the United States.* Don't confuse it with the Portland that is in the state of Maine.*


damn, now someone tells me.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I would agree that SA fans have class.

[strike]Based on this thread, however, it would appear that Toronto fans are immature ***-clowns[/strike]

no personal attacks


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Funny word, ***-clowns.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*delete* dont attack entire team forums


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The best NBA City goes to Miami, who has the best 6th Man: South Beach.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> blazers are garbage do fans even show up to watch their games. Where is portland?




If I'm not mistaken.

Portland still holds the record for longest sellout streak (814). If not they had it at one time

Portland also has 21 straight years in the playoffs. Tied with Utah, and second all time to the Syracuse/Philly teams back in the late 40's through early 70's. 21 years!!!!! That's like 72 metric years I think.


I realize it's fun to bash a team when it's down, but Portland really is a great NBA city. I guess it's just kind of humorous when it comes from a fan of a Canadian team. What have you guys done again?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> If I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Portland still holds the record for longest sellout streak (814). If not they had it at one time
> 
> ...


:clap: 

I'd like to add that us Trail Blazer fans get to enjoy the best micro brews in the world! :cheers: 

When your team is one of the best like the Spurs have been for the past decade, it's easy for the average local fan to jump on board. So I'm not surprised that SA is #1 right now.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

man i ****in swear dude wtf is up with people coming in our forums? only come in spurs forum if ur team is our rival, you like us, or you want to see what is up with us, IMO its dumb to come to the spurs board to debate with raptor fans.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> man i ****in swear dude wtf is up with people coming in our forums? only come in spurs forum if ur team is our rival, you like us, or you want to see what is up with us, IMO its dumb to come to the spurs board to debate with raptor fans.


doesnt really matter, no one would be posting in this forum if it wasnt for them.


----------

